
JS Zero an ES6-Compatible, Type Safe, Proper Subset of JavaScript - jmunsch
http://js-zero.com/
======
vskarine
why this instead of TypeScript?

~~~
vskarine
I should've looked at FAQ first:

How does JS Zero differ from TypeScript?

TypeScript aims to be a superset of JavaScript, while JS Zero aims to be a
subset. This means TypeScript extends the JS language, while JS Zero refines
the language by removing features that are hard to check for correctness.

How does JS Zero differ from Flowtype?

Flowtype and JS Zero are indeed very similar. However, Flowtype aims to type
check the entire JavaScript language. Unfortunately, JavaScript as a whole is
too dynamic for Flowtype to achieve full type safety. JS Zero aims to specify
a subset of JavaScript that can be type checked soundly.

